# Venison question



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a butcher/processor that will grind de-boned meat for hamburger in the oakland county area? If so and phone# or prices? Thanks in advance


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a commercial grinder, if you were closer I would do it for you. If you want to bring it downriver...........


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Try Richardsons in Linden or DJ's in Highland----I believe they would both do it for you.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Village Butcher in Milford will do it also.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Pretty sure Gander has a grinder on sale for 50% off -- $50 or so...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Country smokehouse in Almont 810-798-3064

They will also take any old venison and make a variety of sausage for you.

Took some there just this morning. 8 lbs of meat will get you 10lbs of salami.


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Country smokehouse in Almont 810-798-3064
> 
> They will also take any old venison and make a variety of sausage for you.


White Lake Grocery on Ormond Rd - $.25 a lb


----------



## Ronald Guthrie (Dec 3, 2009)

Venison hotdogs the artical on grinding & mixing, about the emulsify meat,emulsifying instructions found on page 214 .Of what book?I would like to know. Thanks Ron. G.


----------

